# Prohibit - mixing and dosing



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Okay, package has directions for cattle and sheep. Is that the mixing and dosage instructions that I should use for a goat? Need to make sure so as to not OD. Thanks.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

This is what I do:

Add one packet to 17 and 1/2 ounces of water, I add flavoring like koolaid or snow cone syrup. 

2cc orally per 50 pounds. Be pretty accurate with these dosages since this stuff can cause foaming at the mouth.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Can this be stored once mixed? I need to do 1 goat with this, so really don't want to use the whole package, but I can adjust that accordingly, but can it be stored once mixed, needs to be stored out of sunlight?


----------



## sublimeorganics (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm getting ready to administer prohibit to a kid that has bad barber pole and coccidia load. Do you give two doses a week apart like other wormers?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

sublimeorganics said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm getting ready to administer prohibit to a kid that has bad barber pole and coccidia load. Do you give two doses a week apart like other wormers?


Yes, repeat Prohibit in 14-21 days.

Prohibit does not treat coccidia - you will need a separate product for that.


----------

